# Can refried beans?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone can refried beans? I just watched a youtube video for canning them. Not recommended but I would like to can some.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not a canner, but wouldn't it be a lot easier to just store dried pinto beans in bulk, and some lard, and make them "fresh" when you need them?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I'm not a canner, but wouldn't it be a lot easier to just store dried pinto beans in bulk, and some lard, and make them "fresh" when you need them?


Not really. When I make refries I start soaking the beans the day before. It takes me most of the day to cook the beans. Having a can of refries on the shelf would save a lot of time. It also takes quite a bit of energy to make the refries and canning will allow time shifting of the energy. I've eaten a lot of store bought refries but home made are so much better.

Evidently I overfilled the jars on my one attempt at canning refries. It was not pretty.

I will be very interested in seeing how someone did it successfully.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

My approach is to can the pintos, then mash those already-cooked beans, then fry a bit with preferred seasonings.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. Any suggested seasoning? I have an idea but any one else's experience would be appreciated. I think I will do this.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Extra sharp cheddar, butter, onion powder. Sorry, I don't have my recipe here.


----------

